# Good news and bad news...in pictures



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

The bad news first.....:smcry:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, now the good news....are you ready?






































We still need to do a lot of fine tuning, but we are both too pooped to pop.
I hope you approve.:wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love it! Mimi looks fabulous!

I got Bailey professionally groomed for the first time yesterday and had his face bobbed like that. His haircut is nearly identical to Mimi's. I really think you'll like it after the shock has worn off.

And now you can dress Mimi in clothes!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am telling you the whole truth ... and, nothing but the truth.

I love MiMi better with her new cut! She still does not have real short hair ... it is just perfect. Sylvia ... MiMi looks gorgeous. If it were me ... I would trim the hair on her tail maybe a half an inch. It's easy to do and will look even more beautiful and easier to manage when brushing or combing. But, please know that you did a wonderful job! I LOVE the new MiMi!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh MiMi you gorgeous princess I love your new doo! Sylvia you did a great job on her. I know you were disappointed that you had to cut her but she looks just as beautiful this way... I think she actually looks more like a puppy. Does MiMi seem happier or is she too tired to notice?


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow I LOOOOVVVVEEE it!! She looks so great and I bet she will love it. She's got that boot leg jeans look.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I love it!!!:chili::chili: She looks beautiful! You have her cut exactly like cousin Rose! Great job!:wub: It will take some getting used to, but it is so much easier to care for. Like Marj said, now MiMi can wear clothes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> I love it! Mimi looks fabulous!
> 
> I got Bailey professionally groomed for the first time yesterday and had his face bobbed like that. His haircut is nearly identical to Mimi's. I really think you'll like it after the shock has worn off.
> 
> And now you can dress Mimi in clothes!


Well, I have to thank forum members for showing me this haircut.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am telling you the whole truth ... and, nothing but the truth.
> 
> I love MiMi better with her new cut! She still does not have real short hair ... it is just perfect. Sylvia ... MiMi looks gorgeous. If it were me ... I would trim the hair on her tail maybe a half an inch. It's easy to do and will look even more beautiful and easier to manage when brushing or combing. But, please know that you did a wonderful job! I LOVE the new MiMi!:wub::wub::wub:


I already feel so relieved. I like it. It need more work, but once I perfect it, it will be easy to maintain. I will take trimming the tail into consideration...just not yet. I'm also considering offing the topknot.



TLR said:


> Oh MiMi you gorgeous princess I love your new doo! Sylvia you did a great job on her. I know you were disappointed that you had to cut her but she looks just as beautiful this way... I think she actually looks more like a puppy. Does MiMi seem happier or is she too tired to notice?


She doesn't seem to care, but really wants to be left alone. I have had other dogs who were traumatized by their first haircut...she just goes with the flow.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> I love it!!!:chili::chili: She looks beautiful! You have her cut exactly like cousin Rose! Great job!:wub: It will take some getting used to, but it is so much easier to care for. Like Marj said, now MiMi can wear clothes.


Well April, her cousin Rose inspired the style. I have already adjusted. I feel that I failed...on one hand, but then again it is good to know when to "fold um". Now I can spend the time to clean up the tear stains.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Wow I LOOOOVVVVEEE it!! She looks so great and I bet she will love it. She's got that boot leg jeans look.


 Lol...boot leg jeans. She is high style for sure.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Sylvia!! She looks beautiful!! Wow!! I think she looks like a puppy! Great job!! I knew she'd be beautiful , long hair short hair , when you're a beauty it doesn't matter!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks great Silvia. I bet she is very happy.
You did a great job on the cut.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh Sylvia!! She looks beautiful!! Wow!! I think she looks like a puppy! Great job!! I knew she'd be beautiful , long hair short hair , when you're a beauty it doesn't matter!


Thanks Deborah...somehow, I knew you would approve.B)





cyndrae said:


> She looks great Silvia. I bet she is very happy.
> You did a great job on the cut.


Thanks, Cindy. She really feels nice and soft too...like your girls.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I love this cut.....you can dress them and nobody knows they have short hair underneath. Sassy is cut in a similar cut, but I like Sassy's face shorter.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

She looks fantastic! I have been waiting all day to see the results!! You did an amazing job! She's beautiful as always!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

StevieB said:


> Wow I LOOOOVVVVEEE it!! She looks so great and I bet she will love it. She's got that boot leg jeans look.


:HistericalSmiley: 

She looks really great in her clip--:wub: it!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

sassy's mommy said:


> I love this cut.....you can dress them and nobody knows they have short hair underneath. Sassy is cut in a similar cut, but I like Sassy's face shorter.


Actually, I thought she looked a lot like Sassy, but now that you mention it, MiMi's beard is longer. But, by the time I get through with evening it out, it will get a lot shorter.



*Missy* said:


> She looks fantastic! I have been waiting all day to see the results!! You did an amazing job! She's beautiful as always!!


Thanks, Missy. It is so good to have support.



zooeysmom said:


> :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> She looks really great in her clip--:wub: it!


Thanks, I ...think...I am happy.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:wub: okay~ I've been waiting for this! SHE LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She still looks very much MiMi but ready for summer! :wub: the new 'do :-D Great Job, Sylvia! i want to give MiMi a little belly rub :thumbsup:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Meme yuus stil gots wong bootiful hair. Yuus wooks as bootiful as eber!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I know how you feel, what a lot of work heh? My poor baby is showing her age so much that just bathing is quilte the process, hair cuts occur mostly laying on my lap...and we're due, but it wears her out so badly : (

Yours looks adorable though! I usually rough cut one day and finish up the next.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> :wub: okay~ I've been waiting for this! SHE LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She still looks very much MiMi but ready for summer! :wub: the new 'do :-D Great Job, Sylvia! i want to give MiMi a little belly rub :thumbsup:


Thanks, I hope I haven't let you down.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> :wub: okay~ I've been waiting for this! SHE LOOKS GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She still looks very much MiMi but ready for summer! :wub: the new 'do :-D Great Job, Sylvia! i want to give MiMi a little belly rub :thumbsup:


Thanks. You stick to it with Obi.



Johita said:


> Meme yuus stil gots wong bootiful hair. Yuus wooks as bootiful as eber!


Yous knows memes tinks you be weally hamsome Aolani.



lydiatug said:


> I know how you feel, what a lot of work heh? My poor baby is showing her age so much that just bathing is quilte the process, hair cuts occur mostly laying on my lap...and we're due, but it wears her out so badly : (
> 
> Yours looks adorable though! I usually rough cut one day and finish up the next.


I rough cut first day, shampoo and cut again...then refine for several more days. Phew. 
How old is your baby? My Ru is 14 and she hates to be touched at all. She dances around happily when I return home, but if I go to pat her she cringes. Getting old sucks.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

Love her new do. She is so adorable

when anton got his ch point hope is on next month he will be clip off too


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sylvia - you did that? What a fabulous job. I :wub::wub::wub: it on MiMi. She looks as gorgeous as ever but kind of lighter and younger looking Maybe I should get my hair cut off.:blink: Well done. :aktion033:
I have to say that I looked at all that hair and wished there was a Locks of Love for dog hair. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Didn't someone here once say that they wanted to spin some dog hair into yarn and knit with it? Maybe it was Miki.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know the feeling, Al told me last month I had to get the fluffers clipped short before we left for Florida since traveling is so hard with them if full coat and the dirt from the sidewalks and going to the beach is such a hassel and the long grooming time after bathies.... not that he grooms them... Plus with my health issues, it would be too much on Al to keep up with all that fur.

So I took two to the groomer and ended up retrimming them myself, then the next day, I clipped the other two myself and bawled the whole time and asked myself, "what am I doing?". Once they were done,they looked so cute and they just bounced and played as if they were set free...

It's so much easier, they can play more, get dirty and easy clean up. I should have done it years ago,but I couldn't cut all that gorgeous long fur... I do admit I get a twinge of regret when I see piccies of them in full coat and other fluffs in full coat...they're so gorgeous....

But the fluffers are happier and it's about them being comfortable in their short lives,not my need for long flowing fur on my fluffs...
Plus I haven't had any "hitchhikers" and much less grass and outside stuff drug inside... So it's cut my cleanign time down too.

Momo looks so pretty and I bet she's frolicking like a pup...

I saved the fur....


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I just read your other post on when you were deciding to cut her hair before I came to this. Throughout the whole time reading it, I kept thinking "No, no, no! You can't cut off Mimi's hair!" But honestly, I love her in this cut! And I love her just as much in full coat. I think it was a good time for change, and like you said, hair grows back. She looked so stunningly beautiful in her full coat, and she looks just as stunningly beautiful with a short coat. I'm a Mimi lover all the way! :wub:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow!!!! She looks fab!!! I really love this cut!! I bet that first cut was scary you were so brave cutting her yourself.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

MiMi looks amazing!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow Sylvia! You did a great job, MiMi looks amazing! When I saw the first picture and all of that hair on the newspaper, I thought you had taken her down to the skin all over. What a surprise to see she still has quite a lot of hair left. I wish I was there to give her a cookie and a belly rub and a to give you a margarita for a job well done! More pictures (does Ray recognize her?)!


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

She looks great Auntie Sylie. Im sending Lovkins for your extrodinary services next.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sylvia, 
She looks beautiful. *Wow*, you are so talented. :thumbsup: I wish I could do that. You went from really long to short, whew is right, have you always groomed your fluffs? I am growing Sammie into this style now, since I first saw it on Tyler. Now it's everywhere!!! We got a long ways to go with his two chicken legs from surgery. Huuummmm. I wonder how many months it takes to grow his leg coat out??? I think if you trim Mimi's tail a little it would go with the body better. JMO. I love the longer hair on the head, but so many have short with this style I know either will look fine. I think it adds to their personality with these type of cuts on our fluffs. 
*Marilyn is gorgeous and you are a super groomer girl*. :chili:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

You did a great job. I have noticed that cut on a lot of babies on SM and I love it. Wish I could do that but when I am ready to cut Zoe I will have to take her to a groomer. It looks hard to do. MiMi looks beautiful!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I think she looks fantastic and oh so much younger:wub:. You will probably be asking yourself why you didn't do it sooner:smilie_tischkante:. I just love the short cut on all Maltese. They look like perpetual puppies. You did an amazing job:thumbsup:.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Syl, I've been away in an art show all day and am pooped, but I had to check to see if you'd posted pictures of Mimi and her new hairstyle. I LOVE IT!!! Oh, she looks so stylish an still as beautiful as ever!!! No bad news here. You did a wonderful job!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Mimi looks FAAAAABULOUS!!!!!!!! Great job!!!:thumbsup: I can't believe how much hair was all around her:w00t:. How on earth did you ever keep that up?!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

michellerobison said:


> I saved the fur....


Glad to know Im no the only one who does that


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, great job. Mimi looks awesome!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just relpied to your other post re the crystal necklace.... and hadn't known you had cut Mimi's hair until reading that thread. 
I HAD to search out photos of her new look. I have to say Mimi looks GORGEOUS!!! I truly expected her to be 'shorn down' but the cut is absolutely beautiful!! 
As much as I love her lovely flowing coat... I think I like this look even better.... somehow she looks younger and certainly looks 'stlying' !! :thumbsup:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am stunned at how beautiful she is!!!! I honestly believe that this coat is much prettier on her  . I'm bookmarking this thread so I can dream that one day sweet Bella's coat will look just like this. ♥


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!!! --- she looks beautiful and I bet she feels so good too-- I know Cassidy loves the "freedom" of the shorter hair and it is so much easier on my daughter Amanda and I as well...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

MiMi looks beautiful in her haircut! I bet she feels so much better without all that hair!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Congratulations on getting the courage to do this! That was extremely brave especially since you did it yourself. Truly, I'm in awe. Mimi looks FANTASTIC. :chili: She looks young and spunky. I must say I was shocked at the first picture. :w00t: That was A LOT of hair.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Loveeeeeee!!!!! She looks so stylish!


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow! I haven't been on SM in a couple days! Last thing I expected to see was this. But I have to be honest I LOVE Mimi's new hair style!!! She looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

She looks beautiful!!! She seems happy with her snazzy new do!!! Big hugs to you, these things are hardest on the mommy!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been touching up for the last few daysl It may not be a that notable in pictures, but I am pleased. I am happy to announce that I have a new obsession....perfecting MiMi's haircut. I will share soon.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

LOOOOOOVE it!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I love Mimi's haircut...she looks gorgeous!!! :wub: I know that it wasn't a planned haircut, but she really does look gorgeous!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, she looks great!!!!:chili:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you friends for the compliments. Tomorrow I am going to give her a bath and a final touch up, so I will post pictures. I do miss the glamorous long hair, but this cut is quite stylish and much easier on both of us. She actually does seem more playful now.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

just seeing this!! :w00t:

OH MY GOODNESS, MIMIS BEAUTIFUL LONG HAIR IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!! :smcry::smcry::smcry:

sweet Mimi, you are the prettiest girl no matter the length of your hair!


Meme, dis is youw goot buddy Pearlan!! it suwe wooks wike mawmeme cuts off youw haiws, all of its or most of its!!!!!!! :w00t:
oh my goodness, you wook so diffewent, but yous still vewy pwetty, jus havs no haiw!! :blink:
i will feels lonesom, one of da few giwls wif longs haiw hewe!! tells mawmeme to grows it backs wight now!! :thumbsup:
fank yous fow listenin,
lots of huggis!!:wub:
Pearlan


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

mfa said:


> just seeing this!! :w00t:
> 
> OH MY GOODNESS, MIMIS BEAUTIFUL LONG HAIR IS GONE!!!!!!!!!!! :smcry::smcry::smcry:
> 
> ...


Oh Pearlan, my dearest niece, I am so sorry to disappoint you in this way. We had something terrible tangle and poor little MiMi simply could not endure it any more. We had to give her a little haircut, but her hair will grow back in no time. Please continue to be MiMi's friend because she loves you so much, and I love you so much. In a very short time she will have long hair and be pretty like her BFF again. I love you, little angel.

MiMi heres. It not be so bat Perwie. It don hurt. Ii feels a wittle more wike paying since Ii done hab to worry bout meme hair. Ii nos Mawmeme feel sad, but Ii done care...it bees pretty goot. Jus as long as yous still be meme BFF.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel like crying. I know that if you could know the whole story you would be kind, Florence, but honestly I thought everyone but you would applaud the haircut, We are so on the same page. I never would have done it if it were not an absolute necessity. I dared to spend a few days having fun with my friends, when MiMi was so tangled that it was beyond redemption. Her hair will grow back, but for now she looks really stylish.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh Pearlan, my dearest niece, I am so sorry to disappoint you in this way. We had something terrible tangle and poor little MiMi simply could not endure it any more. We had to give her a little haircut, but her hair will grow back in no time. Please continue to be MiMi's friend because she loves you so much, and I love you so much. In a very short time she will have long hair and be pretty like her BFF again. I love you, little angel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sylie said:


> I feel like crying. I know that if you could know the whole story you would be kind, Florence, but honestly I thought everyone but you would applaud the haircut, We are so on the same page. I never would have done it if it were not an absolute necessity. I dared to spend a few days having fun with my friends, when MiMi was so tangled that it was beyond redemption. Her hair will grow back, but for now she looks really stylish.


awwww, i was just really surprised, i KNOW how much you loved your little girls gorgeous hair. she does look stylish! and if you ever miss it, you can grow it back!! 

Pearlan here, pwease dont cwy mawmeme, we wuv u wots!! im always best fwiends wif meme, shes my fun and goot buddy!! lots of huggis!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

She DOES look stylish! I really REALLY love that cut!


----------

